# Lost friend and pier rat - John M. from Milton



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Not sure if this the proper location for this, but posting here.
John M passed away Tue morning in Milton. He lived in Milton and was a member and frequent visitor at this forum.
John fished the NP a lot, and I am proud to have known him and shared many good times on the pier with him.
His funeral is March 5 . Ifg anyone cares for more info regarding the funeral service, please IM me. May he RIP ...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't know him but prayers fer the family and friends....


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Prayers for his family.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I know John from fishing at Navarre Pier. RIP. He was a very nice guy. Always try to give his fish away to other people.


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

Godspeed John and prayers for your loved ones.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Rest In Peace John. As you said, he was always giving away fish. Once I was back from a deployment and bumped into John. He welcomed me home and gave me a nice redfish. Super nice guy, it’s sad to see the good ones go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Didnt know him but, God has a special place for Fishermen! RIP


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

3/5 12:30 Faith Chapel in Pensacola. We run up on a lot of people fishing. My pier community is a special group, and John was a man of integrity and a shining star among my pier rat friends. RIP....


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Always a kind word and made you feel welcome. And brother did he give some fish away!
John will be missed! RIP and don't catch them all before I get there.


----------

